# Crochet like a knit stitch and it is in crochet ( back loop crochet )



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

This crochet like a knit stitch and it is in crochet.

Here is pictures:


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

More picture


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

More pictures


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

More pictures


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

This is what look like knit back loop.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you.....


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm sorry, but it does not look like a knitted item. It looks like just what it is: single crochet through the front loop.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

I have to agree with Jessica Jean. Sorry


----------



## sage river (Dec 10, 2012)

that looks interesting, will give it a go


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

Doesn't look like knit to me either,sorry!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm sorry, but it does not look like a knitted item. It looks like just what it is: single crochet through the front loop.


I would never confuse this with knitting!


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Sorry, it does not look like knitting to me. As a knitter and a crocheter I would know at a glance that it was crochet.

Why does crochet have to look like knitting??????
They are two different techniques!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

silkandwool said:


> ... Why does crochet have to look like knitting??????
> They are two different techniques!!


Right on!!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

There is actually a Tunisian Crochet "knit stitch" that looks and feels very much like knit stockinette. I have done it myself and people I know, who crochet, have been quite surprised to learn that what I had done was not knitted. All of my little projects have long since been gifted to others so I have nothing to show a photo (of my own work) at the moment. However, go to this link and scroll down the page a wee bit and you can see and judge for yourselves : http://www.bossylittledogs.com/2004/12/actual-fiber-content.html Yes, crochet and knit are two entirely different techniques and do not need to mimic each other. But, for those who do not knit and yet still like the look of knit --- they at least have an acceptable (and fun) option to crochet it. That is exactly what I did before I was able to learn how to knit.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

I do my rippling wave afghans all in single stitch and through back loop only for years.


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

I agree-if I wanted something to look like knitting I would ask a knitter to knit it for me :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Still looks like crochet to me.


----------



## Ruth'szoo (Sep 9, 2014)

Thank you for sharing your pictures. I have used this stitch when I am crocheting a band on a crocheted hat similar to ribbing but I am crocheting.


----------



## dollyoved (Mar 23, 2011)

VintageCrochet said:


> This is what look like knit back loop.


Someone asked me for a man's hat in crochet because she couldn't knit. I found it in a pattern called: Crochet Seafarer's Cap by Beth Hall. This actually looks like knitting. Try Googling it or look it up on line.


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

I don't think it looks like a knitted stitch either.


----------



## novieknitter (Nov 9, 2014)

I agree that still looks like crochet not knit Plus, why would you want to crochet a knit stitch, curious?????


----------



## dollyoved (Mar 23, 2011)

dollyoved said:


> Someone asked me for a man's hat in crochet because she couldn't knit. I found it in a pattern called: Crochet Seafarer's Cap by Beth Hall. This actually looks like knitting. Try Googling it or look it up on line.


This person only knew crocheting and she wanted to donate hats. I made this hat for my grandson-in-law and it looks just like knitting.


----------



## candytuft (Jul 1, 2011)

Thankyou so much for posting this, I too have just discovered this stitch, a single crochet in the back of the loop, as I am a novice in the crochet department found it made a great band on the red riding hood Cape that I made for my great granddaughter. X.


----------



## hazey (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi There,it does kind of look like loose k1,p1 rib ,turned on its side ,but t a quick glance I would say crochet x


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

settermom said:


> There is actually a Tunisian Crochet "knit stitch" that looks and feels very much like knit stockinette. ...


I agree that it _looks like_ stockinette stitch, *but* I know it does not feel at all like it. Tunisian crochet is several layers of yarn thick; stockinette is only one. 
For those interested in trying it, this link has both video and a photo tutorial for the Tunisian Crochet Knit Stitch: http://www.mooglyblog.com/tunisian-knit-stitch/

A hint for those new to it, use a hook one or _more_ sizes larger than usual, unless you really want something stiff and solid.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm sorry, but it does not look like a knitted item. It looks like just what it is: single crochet through the front loop.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

It does seem to resemble rib work but in crochet.
Marge


----------



## Malu (Jul 23, 2017)

Doesnt look anything like knitting, sorry. It would if you crochet between the vertical bars of the sc stitch. Please try that.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

sorry that is a crochet st.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm sorry, but it does not look like a knitted item. It looks like just what it is: single crochet through the front loop.


I agree. It does make a lovely fabric for some items. I often wonder why one would use crochet to make something look knitted instead of just knitting it. What am I missing here?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

morningstar said:


> I agree. It does make a lovely fabric for some items. I often wonder why one would use crochet to make something look knitted instead of just knitting it. What am I missing here?


_Some_ people have convinced themselves that they can only do one or the other, not both. I do both, so I just don't 'get' the whole idea.


----------



## wiLDaBoUtCoLoR (Jan 18, 2011)

I agree this doesn't look very close to knitting. I found a better way & the look is much closer like knitting.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm just learning to crochet as I like the way stitches look different....all so beautiful


----------



## DebbSeattle (Aug 28, 2018)

I am currently crocheting "easy" fingerless gloves. I am using this method of Back Loop Only however I am utilizing slip stitches. It is truly giving me a knit look. I both knit and crochet but I just chose to crochet these for my weekday at work lunch time project. Making simple rectangles about 7 inches long and to the width of my hand times 2 - will seam together up the side leaving a hole for the thumb to extend. I am liking the thick, dense fabric it is making and it is super stretchy. It is by no means saving time to crochet them but I am very pleased with the way they are turning out and I needed a slip stitch intensive project to relax my tension on slip stitches...it is working. Using Lion Brand Fishermen's Wool in Birch Tweed. Will lanolize them upon completion for everyday cold and wet weather use.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

DebbSeattle said:


> I am currently crocheting "easy" fingerless gloves. I am using this method of Back Loop Only however I am utilizing slip stitches. It is truly giving me a knit look. I both knit and crochet but I just chose to crochet these for my weekday at work lunch time project. Making simple rectangles about 7 inches long and to the width of my hand times 2 - will seam together up the side leaving a hole for the thumb to extend. I am liking the thick, dense fabric it is making and it is super stretchy. It is by no means saving time to crochet them but I am very pleased with the way they are turning out and I needed a slip stitch intensive project to relax my tension on slip stitches...it is working. Using Lion Brand Fishermen's Wool in Birch Tweed. Will lanolize them upon completion for everyday cold and wet weather use.


They look great!!

How does one lanolize?

Welcome to Knitting Paradise!!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Debb,
Welcome to Paradise !
Nice work on the mitts.
Can you explain more details as to how you water proof them ?
Thanks== hard to think about mitts right now. It is BRURAL hot here on Cape Cod


----------



## DebbSeattle (Aug 28, 2018)

Thanks for the welcome. I have been watching some YouTube vids on lanolizing. It seems like a popular choice among cloth diapering mommies to make diaper covers of wool and then lanolize for leak proof overnights. There were several products and brands used by the videos I watched. I settled on what was mentioned in the tutorials and available on my Amazon Prime. I procured the Eucalan wool wash (a rinse free wool wash with light lanolin in the liquid) in the 16 oz size for ~$12. I also procured the NOW brand Pure Lanolin in a 7 oz jar for ~ $10. You begin by pre-soaking your woolen item in straight cool water allowing it to fully absorb water throughout the fibers. You then begin your lanolin bath. For exact amounts, I recommend watching a couple video tutorials as I cannot remember them right now...but you basically melt a couple of table spoons of the pure lanolin in water ~ 110+ degrees so it melts. It will melt like butter on water like little islands of oil. You then mix the amount of wool wash in the bath (this is the emulisfier) and agitate water until the lanolin is mixed in the water and the water is cloudy with no "islands" of the lanolin float on top. You allow the water to cool to the temperature that is safe for your wollen item. Next you would drain the water only bath, only squishing you wool item to remove the bulk of water. Transfer woolen to the lanolin bath and allow it to simply sit submerged in the lanolin bath for an amount of time up to 24 hours - longer = better lanolizing. Drain you lanolin bath, squish remaining liquid out of woolen as much as you can without felting the fibers, block and allow to dry completely.

I will be trying this for the first time on the sweater I just completed for my dearest to wear on our hunt in Scotland in September and also these little fingerless gloves when completed. I know that rustic lanolin rich wool is soil and water resistant which will make the perfect combo on cold weather outdoor garments. After all, if mommy can get a leak proof night while cloth diapering, I am certain it will work wonders on a hunting sweater. The Eucalan wash also offers a lavender oil infused version (I chose unscented for hunting wear). Lavender is supposed to deter moths per many grandmothers I have known. We are fortunate to have a kid-less home now and have dedicated one closet to wool only storage with cedar everything and augment with home grown lavender bundles. We have had no issues with this combo ever. The unscented Eucalan is trully unscented. The lanolin is a natural sheeps wool product so it does have a sheep'ish scent, best described as 'barnyard' scent but I am off put by it. In fact (just having received my products yesterday via USPS) I used some of the lanolin as a hand cream this morning while working with my crochet over breakfast coffee to see if I liked it as a hand protectant - and I do as it turns out. A bit waxy at first but soon works in. This way I can even add lanolin to my wool while I work it - win - win.

Again - Thanks for the warm welcome.
Deb, a new yarn addict in Washington.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

DebbSeattle said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I have been watching some YouTube vids on lanolizing. It seems like a popular choice among cloth diapering mommies to make diaper covers of wool and then lanolize for leak proof overnights. There were several products and brands used by the videos I watched. I settled on what was mentioned in the tutorials and available on my Amazon Prime. I procured the Eucalan wool wash (a rinse free wool wash with light lanolin in the liquid) in the 16 oz size for ~$12. I also procured the NOW brand Pure Lanolin in a 7 oz jar for ~ $10. You begin by pre-soaking your woolen item in straight cool water allowing it to fully absorb water throughout the fibers. You then begin your lanolin bath. For exact amounts, I recommend watching a couple video tutorials as I cannot remember them right now...but you basically melt a couple of table spoons of the pure lanolin in water ~ 110+ degrees so it melts. It will melt like butter on water like little islands of oil. You then mix the amount of wool wash in the bath (this is the emulisfier) and agitate water until the lanolin is mixed in the water and the water is cloudy with no "islands" of the lanolin float on top. You allow the water to cool to the temperature that is safe for your wollen item. Next you would drain the water only bath, only squishing you wool item to remove the bulk of water. Transfer woolen to the lanolin bath and allow it to simply sit submerged in the lanolin bath for an amount of time up to 24 hours - longer = better lanolizing. Drain you lanolin bath, squish remaining liquid out of woolen as much as you can without felting the fibers, block and allow to dry completely.
> 
> I will be trying this for the first time on the sweater I just completed for my dearest to wear on our hunt in Scotland in September and also these little fingerless gloves when completed. I know that rustic lanolin rich wool is soil and water resistant which will make the perfect combo on cold weather outdoor garments. After all, if mommy can get a leak proof night while cloth diapering, I am certain it will work wonders on a hunting sweater. The Eucalan wash also offers a lavender oil infused version (I chose unscented for hunting wear). Lavender is supposed to deter moths per many grandmothers I have known. We are fortunate to have a kid-less home now and have dedicated one closet to wool only storage with cedar everything and augment with home grown lavender bundles. We have had no issues with this combo ever. The unscented Eucalan is trully unscented. The lanolin is a natural sheeps wool product so it does have a sheep'ish scent, best described as 'barnyard' scent but I am off put by it. In fact (just having received my products yesterday via USPS) I used some of the lanolin as a hand cream this morning while working with my crochet over breakfast coffee to see if I liked it as a hand protectant - and I do as it turns out. A bit waxy at first but soon works in. This way I can even add lanolin to my wool while I work it - win - win.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that information! :sm01:


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

DebbSeattle said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I have been watching some YouTube vids on lanolizing. It seems like a popular choice among cloth diapering mommies to make diaper covers of wool and then lanolize for leak proof overnights. There were several products and brands used by the videos I watched. I settled on what was mentioned in the tutorials and available on my Amazon Prime. I procured the Eucalan wool wash (a rinse free wool wash with light lanolin in the liquid) in the 16 oz size for ~$12. I also procured the NOW brand Pure Lanolin in a 7 oz jar for ~ $10. You begin by pre-soaking your woolen item in straight cool water allowing it to fully absorb water throughout the fibers. You then begin your lanolin bath. For exact amounts, I recommend watching a couple video tutorials as I cannot remember them right now...but you basically melt a couple of table spoons of the pure lanolin in water ~ 110+ degrees so it melts. It will melt like butter on water like little islands of oil. You then mix the amount of wool wash in the bath (this is the emulisfier) and agitate water until the lanolin is mixed in the water and the water is cloudy with no "islands" of the lanolin float on top. You allow the water to cool to the temperature that is safe for your wollen item. Next you would drain the water only bath, only squishing you wool item to remove the bulk of water. Transfer woolen to the lanolin bath and allow it to simply sit submerged in the lanolin bath for an amount of time up to 24 hours - longer = better lanolizing. Drain you lanolin bath, squish remaining liquid out of woolen as much as you can without felting the fibers, block and allow to dry completely.
> 
> I will be trying this for the first time on the sweater I just completed for my dearest to wear on our hunt in Scotland in September and also these little fingerless gloves when completed. I know that rustic lanolin rich wool is soil and water resistant which will make the perfect combo on cold weather outdoor garments. After all, if mommy can get a leak proof night while cloth diapering, I am certain it will work wonders on a hunting sweater. The Eucalan wash also offers a lavender oil infused version (I chose unscented for hunting wear). Lavender is supposed to deter moths per many grandmothers I have known. We are fortunate to have a kid-less home now and have dedicated one closet to wool only storage with cedar everything and augment with home grown lavender bundles. We have had no issues with this combo ever. The unscented Eucalan is trully unscented. The lanolin is a natural sheeps wool product so it does have a sheep'ish scent, best described as 'barnyard' scent but I am off put by it. In fact (just having received my products yesterday via USPS) I used some of the lanolin as a hand cream this morning while working with my crochet over breakfast coffee to see if I liked it as a hand protectant - and I do as it turns out. A bit waxy at first but soon works in. This way I can even add lanolin to my wool while I work it - win - win.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing....very interesting


----------



## DebbSeattle (Aug 28, 2018)

So I have completed the lanolizing for the first time. Wow - a mans wool sweater sure gets heavy when it is totally wet. Yikes. It has been 3 days but the sweater if now totally dry and ready to go with us to Scotland for his hunt. The wool is SO SOFT with the lanolin in it. Prior to lanolizing my brain said "too scratchy to wear without an under shirt". Now my mind says "Can it Please touch my skin???" Again it was Lion Brand Fishermen's Wool...I thought it quite soft while working the sweater (and other pieces) up. But it just did not feel next to skin soft. It is actually "silky" feeling now. 

I will get back with performance after the trip to see how it functioned in the weather that looks like we will have rain for much of our time there. I might just have to start a new thread for other users tip and tricks because I think I will have to use lanolin forever now.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

DebbSeattle said:


> So I have completed the lanolizing for the first time. Wow - a mans wool sweater sure gets heavy when it is totally wet. Yikes. It has been 3 days but the sweater if now totally dry and ready to go with us to Scotland for his hunt. The wool is SO SOFT with the lanolin in it. Prior to lanolizing my brain said "too scratchy to wear without an under shirt". Now my mind says "Can it Please touch my skin???" Again it was Lion Brand Fishermen's Wool...I thought it quite soft while working the sweater (and other pieces) up. But it just did not feel next to skin soft. It is actually "silky" feeling now.
> 
> I will get back with performance after the trip to see how it functioned in the weather that looks like we will have rain for much of our time there. I might just have to start a new thread for other users tip and tricks because I think I will have to use lanolin forever now.


I'll be watching here for your performance feedback. Thank you.


----------

